# hustler 305 followed me home



## bill w

not sure if the pic came thru or not. needs a new motor as it's seized up. it has a 12 way blade and hydraulics to the rear. I know they are slow and not really a track rig but it was cheap and I needed a snowplow for my driveway....so why not  i'll take lots of pics of the rebuild. i'm  looking at a transplant of a yanmar 3 cyl to put in it. the engine in it is an air cooled ruggerini Italian twin diesel.i wanted a water cooled so I can have actual heat. anyone with knowledge of finding parts send me a personal email here...thanks,Bill w


----------



## bill w

it has sundstrand hyd motors on all 4 corners so it should push ok. seems like it may actually be a little faster than the one cootbruce used to have because of driving off wheels instead of smaller sprockets..


----------



## bill w

it only has 300 hours on it, tracks are in really good condition. wife has already let me know I have to make an extended cab so she has a seat. probably going to add about 16 inches to the cab and put a small rack off the back for my saw and any cargo that may follow me into the woods. forestry already wants it for hauling fuel to me while i'm out doing reclamation work on the fires we had up here this summer. should be a real low impact,  light footprint as it only weighs 4000 lbs.plus it just looks cool beside the br 400


----------



## bill w

it's in the shop and getting tore down for the yanmar transplant. hard part is finding time to work on it as I've been working with forestry full time. and we had a major storm that dropped about 2 feet of white stuff. it's in the 40's now and melting fast.  but we were still out of power for 3 days. I still haven't looked into taking the governor off the yanmar as it is set at 1800 rpm and I want 3000 with manual controls.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Bill give me a call I have some solutions for you 907  434 0692


----------



## bill w

just found out from the hustler factory they only produced 5 of these models. I sent them pics of it and they would like to buy it for their showroom. they are sending me everything they have as far as info on this machine.   and it's not much...lol the build continues, it will likely be the only one left in exsistance. kinda like having a kristy,but mine will move around on it's own soon..bill w


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

not quit it doesn't look like a bathe tub and it isn't orange


----------



## JimVT

what size is your 3 cyl  yanmar?


----------



## bill w

it's a 1204 cc. 3tne78. I think it's about 28 hp. i'm still waiting to see if I have to switch the whole injection pump before I separate it from the generator. it had a 20 hp twin in it


----------



## bill w

this unit is now for sale as i haven't had time to work on it and i'm moving and can't take it with me.  actually got the entire pdf build sheet and parts manual from Hustler. asking 3500.00....Plow is worth that. call me at 907 378 9728. located in fbks


----------



## bill w

sold...


----------



## druemayhew

I am the new owner of the hustler 305dt . it has been re powered with a yanmar 3 cylinder liquid cooled engine.  just waiting for the snow


----------



## redsqwrl

welcome aboard


----------

